# Feedback on small/standard breeder near atlanta?



## charfarr (Mar 6, 2015)

The Music Box Poodles / Elizabeth Meehan
Parents are AKC & tested, She only has a few dogs, hand raises in the home. Price for standard $600 Small standard $900. Should the low prices be a red flag?


largeminiaturepoodles.com.p9.hostingprod.com/home


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The sire of their two planned breedings looks like a Mini, and the bitches Standards - not sure because I am a toy person, but I think that is frowned upon because of the different bone structures etc - I am sure that the more knowledgeable on this issue will weigh in...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It depends on what you are red flagging for. This is a typical price for a certain kind of breeder. IMO this is a back yard breeder. No performance events, no titles, no club affiliations. 

pr


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

She also wrote a self-published book on grooming doodles and owns a grooming shop. Not sure if she breeds them or not. Her website shows health testing of her dogs.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

georgiapeach said:


> Her website shows health testing of her dogs.


from her website: "Hips -Good OFA pre-limb" 

What does that mean? 

pr


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pre-lim (there is no "b"!!!!!!) is a preliminary report OFA will give on hip and elbow X-rays when the dog is less than 24 months. It is not an official hip rating and you would want to see a breeder having official hip testing done after 24 months.


----------



## charfarr (Mar 6, 2015)

Some where on the site she explains that she didn't breed a mini to a standard, rather she spent years developing the smaller standard...I guess by breeding smallish standards to other smallish standards. Hard to say since she doesn't give details.


----------



## charfarr (Mar 6, 2015)

If her parent dogs are properly tested and have favorable results, does it matter that she is not showing or in any clubs? I'm not being sarcastic, I am new to this so I really don't know. I am most concerned with health and temperment because the pup will be our pet and family member and I have no intention of breeding or showing. I have to chuckle a bit because I have two adopted human children and we know next to nothing about their birth family health history or "bloodlines"


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Breeding with preliminary test results is not proper testing. Without a pedigree posted anywhere on the website, it's impossible to verify the ages or any health testing.

There is really a huge difference between human and dog gene pools. The gene pool in humans is very large while all purebred dog gene pools, poodles definitely not being an exception, suffer from some degree of inbreeding depression, which means that carefully watching the lines is necessary if health is important to you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I did some sleuthy research. The dam is a Standard Poodle and has Official OFA hip scores. The sire is a Miniature Poodle.


----------

